# Macbook Pro tombé, Apple care caduque ?



## rxxx (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

voila j'ai fait tombé mon macbook pro hier  de mon canapé, et le capot de l'ecran s'est legerement tordu... impossible de le ferme maintenant entierement. Est ce que l'apple care le prend en compte?(meme si çà m'etonnerait!) Est ce que sur le long terme cela peut affecter le macbook ? Et derniere question, est ce que l'apple care va toujours prendre autre chose meme si il y a eu cet accident. Par exemple, j'ai mon port sd qui ne marche plus, pourrai je le faire reparer gratuitement ?

merci d'avance


----------



## boddy (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé

Ton Assurance Multirisque Habitation elle en dit quoi de cet "incident" ?
Vérifie de ce côté, c'est sans doute là que tu auras le plus de chance d'obtenir quelque chose.


----------



## rxxx (19 Mars 2012)

pour mon assurance habitation je ne sais pas car je vis au canada et je n'ai pas une tout risque, donc je vais donc attendre de rentrer chez mes parents pour les vacances pour voir ce que çà donne. Mais si je ne le fais pas reparer, l'apple care ne marche plus alors?


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Mars 2012)

J'ai un doute si l'applecare prend en compte ce genre d'accident à mon avis la piste de l'assurance habitation serait plus profitable


----------



## grimick (19 Mars 2012)

l applecare ne prendrant pas en charge un portable ayant subit un choc comme le tiens .

pour ce qui est des autres pannes ..tout depend , mais il y a quand meme de forte chance pour qu on te dise : "ce portalbe à eu un choc nous ne pouvons rien faire , desolé" ...aprés tout depend de la panne mais je pense que ca sent le sapin .

ta seule chance est bien l assurance habitation, et une fois reparé plus de soucis du coup pour d autres pannes eventuelle . 

en tout cas , au vu de la photo , tu as de la chance que ta dalle n est rien.


----------



## M2oSa (19 Mars 2012)

L'AppleCare prend TOUT en charge... 
J'ai bien dit TOUT! De a voiture qui a roulé dessus au Macbook tombé dans la piscine, tiens ... 

Direction Apple


----------



## edd72 (19 Mars 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> L'AppleCare prend TOUT en charge...
> J'ai bien dit TOUT! De a voiture qui a roulé dessus au Macbook tombé dans la piscine, tiens ...
> 
> Direction Apple



N'importe quoi...
L'AppleCare est une extension de garantie, pas une assurance.L'AC ne prendra pas en charge un dégat occasionné par négligence (et les dégâts collatéraux). Dans certains cas, il y a matière à discussion... mais pas là vu la déformation.


----------



## M2oSa (19 Mars 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> N'importe quoi...
> L'AppleCare est une extension de garantie, pas une assurance.L'AC ne prendra pas en charge un dégat occasionné par négligence (et les dégâts collatéraux). Dans certains cas, il y a matière à discussion... mais pas là vu la déformation.




Je traine tout le temps chez Apple. Je me suis informé pour mon MacBook Pro et je viens tout juste d'acheter un iPad 3 4G. Le mec du Genius m'a bien fait savoir que l'Apple Care prenait en charge les degats du genre l'iPad tombe dans l'eau ou une chute ou le produit serait abimé (comme ici... ).
Avec un deductible de $49.
Et je ne pense pas que les lois soit differentes entre Apple USA et Apple France.

Et si l'Apple Care est une extention de la garantie, comment expliques-tu le fait que l'Apple Care soit proposé dès l'achat? 
Je sais pas pour la France, mais ici l'Apple Care est plutot une garantie avancée, qui couvre des choses que la limited warranty d'1 an ne couvre pas.


----------



## rxxx (19 Mars 2012)

Bon je verrai avec mon père cet été alors, il est tombé du canapé cad 50cm et il se fait çà. Quelle merde 

merci pour vos reponses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




M2oSa a dit:


> Je traine tout le temps chez Apple. Je me suis informé pour mon MacBook Pro et je viens tout juste d'acheter un iPad 3 4G. Le mec du Genius m'a bien fait savoir que l'Apple Care prenait en charge les degats du genre l'iPad tombe dans l'eau ou une chute ou le produit serait abimé (comme ici... ).
> Avec un deductible de $49.
> Et je ne pense pas que les lois soit differentes entre Apple USA et Apple France.
> 
> ...



ah interessant, je passerai à l'Apple Store alors. merci

Edit : je viens de relire, pour l'ipad c'est normal, c'est un nouveau truc qui vient de sortir il y a 1 semaine :/


----------



## M2oSa (19 Mars 2012)

rxxx a dit:


> Bon je verrai avec mon père cet été alors, il est tombé du canapé cad 50cm et il se fait çà. Quelle merde
> 
> merci pour vos reponses
> 
> ...



Si tu as l'Apple Care sur ton MacBook Pro aussi c'est la meme chose.
J'appelle Apple de suite pour leur demander


----------



## edd72 (19 Mars 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Je traine tout le temps chez Apple. Je me suis informé pour mon MacBook Pro et je viens tout juste d'acheter un iPad 3 4G. Le mec du Genius m'a bien fait savoir que l'Apple Care prenait en charge les degats du genre l'iPad tombe dans l'eau ou une chute ou le produit serait abimé (comme ici... ).
> Avec un deductible de $49.
> Et je ne pense pas que les lois soit differentes entre Apple USA et Apple France.
> 
> ...



Non, il n'y a aucune différence entre l'AC en France ou aux USA puisque c'est une garantie internationale.

Alors...


> *Le Plan ne couvre pas* :
> i) l&#8217;installation, le retrait ou l&#8217;e&#769;limination du Produit couvert, ni la fourniture d&#8217;e&#769;quipement pendant que le Produit couvert est en cours de re&#769;paration;
> ii)* les dommages cause&#769;s par* a) un produit qui n&#8217;est pas le Produit couvert, b) *un accident, un abus, une mauvaise utilisation, l&#8217;exposition a&#768; un liquide, un incendie, un se&#769;isme ou toute autre cause externe*, c) une utilisation du Produit couvert non conforme a&#768; l&#8217;utilisation permise ou pre&#769;vue par le fabricant, d) des re&#769;parations (y compris la mise a&#768; niveau et l&#8217;extension) re&#769;alise&#769;es par toute personne qui n&#8217;est pas un repre&#769;sentant d&#8217;Apple ou un Fournisseur de services agre&#769;e&#769; Apple (« FSAA »);
> iii) les Produits couverts dont le nume&#769;ro de se&#769;rie a e&#769;te&#769; modifie&#769;, alte&#769;re&#769; ou supprime&#769;, ou qui ont e&#769;te&#769; modifie&#769;s pour en changer sensiblement la fonctionnalite&#769; ou la capacite&#769; sans l&#8217;autorisation e&#769;crite du fabricant;
> ...





> *The Plan does not apply to*:
> (i) Installation, removal or disposal of the Covered Equipment, or the provision of equipment while the Covered Equipment is being serviced;
> (ii) *Damage caused by* (a) a product that is not the Covered Equipment (b) *accident, abuse, misuse, liquid contact, fire, earthquake or other external cause*, (c) operating the Covered Equipment outside the permitted or intended uses described by the manufacturer, or (d) service (including upgrades and expansions) performed by anyone who is not a representative of Apple or an Apple Authorized Service Provider (&#8220;AASP&#8221;
> (iii) Covered Equipment with a serial number that has been altered, defaced or removed, or has been modified to alter its functionality or capability without the written permission of the manufacturer;
> ...


Donc soit ton vendeur t'a enfumé, soit tu as mal compris.


----------



## LeProf (19 Mars 2012)

Suffit de lire les conditions générales du contrat applecare:

4. Ce qui n'est pas couvert
4.1 Assistance matérielle. Le Programme ne couvre pas :
(i) l'installation, le déplacement ou l'enlèvement du Produit Couvert ou la fourniture de matériel alors que le Produit Couvert est en train d&#8217;être réparé ;
(ii) l*es dommages causés au Produit Couvert par* (a) un produit qui n&#8217;est pas un Produit Couvert, (b) accident, abus,* mauvaise utilisation, contact avec des éléments liquides, feu, tremblement de terre ou autres causes extérieures*, (c) une utilisation du Produit Couvert ne respectant pas les usages permis ou prévus par le fabricant ou (d) une prestation (y compris des mises à niveau et des extensions) réalisée par une personne autre qu&#8217;un représentant ou un prestataire de services agréé Apple (« PSAA ») ;

le tout est ici

Donc non, l'applecare ne couvre pas des dégâts occasionnés par l'utilisateur lui-même, comme toute garantie sur tout produit d'ailleurs.

Edit: Murde.... Edd72 m'a grillé


----------



## M2oSa (19 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'avoir Apple au tel
Pour le MacBook, celui qui avait posté plus haut avait raison. Pas de couverture en cas de chute. Par contre, il m'a affirmé que si tu venais et que c'etait pas trop moche, ils pouvaient t'aider ( Apple Store in Reston). Alors soit l'Apple Care pour iPad est different ou soit le mec avec qui j'ai parlé en connait pas trop oO


----------



## LeProf (19 Mars 2012)

Il est en effet possible que les conditions applecare soient différentes selon les produits; d'ailleurs il y a bien différents applecare à acheter suivant les produits sur le site apple.


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2012)

l'apple care ne prend pas en compte ce genre d'incident / c'est sur !


Par contre tu peux te faire payer la réparation si une personne tierce l'a fait tomber .
avec son assurance habitation (responsabilité civile ) 

*A savoir en matiére d'assurance *

La reparation ne prend pas en compte la vétustée ( meme si la réparation coute plus cher que le montant originel neuf ) donc tjrs s'arranger avec le réparateur pour dire que c'est réparable )
Si il faut tout changer le prix d'indemnité baisse avec la date de facturation de base ( vetustée )

il faut donc trouver un réparateur sympa .
Et un potte qui fera la démarche avec son assurance habitation . (assurance civile )


c'est long et ils font généralement bien chier ... mais ça vaut le coup , on paye pour ça quand méme ...


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Mars 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Je traine tout le temps chez Apple. Je me suis informé pour mon MacBook Pro et je viens tout juste d'acheter un iPad 3 4G. Le mec du Genius m'a bien fait savoir que l'Apple Care prenait en charge les degats du genre l'iPad tombe dans l'eau ou une chute ou le produit serait abimé (comme ici... ).
> Avec un deductible de $49.
> Et je ne pense pas que les lois soit differentes entre Apple USA et Apple France.
> 
> ...



Encore un qui a rien compris et qui tombe dans le panneau des dires de l' Apple Store ou alors qui a ecouté d une oreille , pas attentive ...

Tout le mode est d accord pour dire que l' Applecare ne couvrira jamais un choc sur un produit, et contrairement à ce que tu dis l' Applecare ne se prend pas forcement à l' achat , mais on peut y souscrire pendant la première année de garantie .

bref , incompréhension totale avec ton vendeur ....


----------



## Maxoubx (19 Mars 2012)

sur l'iPhone oui , il existe un apple care + http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/04/applecare-debuts-for-99-offers-to-cover-accidental-damage-in/

qui prends en charge les chutes. 

Mais là sur un macbook, le mieux est d'aller chez apple voir, combien de coûte la réparation déjà


----------



## M2oSa (19 Mars 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Encore un qui a rien compris et qui tombe dans le panneau des dires de l' Apple Store ou alors qui a ecouté d une oreille , pas attentive ...
> 
> Tout le mode est d accord pour dire que l' Applecare ne couvrira jamais un choc sur un produit, et contrairement à ce que tu dis l' Applecare ne se prend pas forcement à l' achat , mais on peut y souscrire pendant la première année de garantie .
> 
> bref , incompréhension totale avec ton vendeur ....



Si tu prenais ton temps, t'aurais sans doute lu plus haut.


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> l'apple care ne prend pas en compte ce genre d'incident / c'est sur !
> 
> 
> Par contre tu peux te faire payer la réparation si une personne tierce l'a fait tomber .
> ...




Ben oui les fausses déclarations t'as raison c'est fait pour ça, c'est super civique comme comportement. Moi je ne sais plus rembourser le crédit de ma voiture alors je la déclare volée et je la balance dans le canal, idem pour ma maison j'arrive pas à la vendre j'y fous le feu, j'ai fait tomber mon scooter je déclare que c'est le voisin avec sa voiture.... M'en cogne c'est la collectivité qui voit ses primes augmenter c'est pas mon problème je suis seul au monde.......  Ce sont ensuite les mêmes qui gueulent quand leurs primes augmentent.... Pas grave ils trouveront une autre arnaque pour rentrer dans leurs frais. On appelle ça une petite vie.


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Ben oui les fausses déclarations t'as raison c'est fait pour ça, c'est super civique comme comportement. Moi je ne sais plus rembourser le crédit de ma voiture alors je la déclare volée et je la balance dans le canal, idem pour ma maison j'arrive pas à la vendre j'y fous le feu, j'ai fait tomber mon scooter je déclare que c'est le voisin avec sa voiture.... M'en cogne c'est la collectivité qui voit ses primes augmenter c'est pas mon problème je suis seul au monde.......  Ce sont ensuite les mêmes qui gueulent quand leurs primes augmentent.... Pas grave ils trouveront une autre arnaque pour rentrer dans leurs frais. On appelle ça une petite vie.




euh , y'a un poid deux mesure quand même  / avec ce qu'on se fait enfiler niveaux assurance , ça va quoi , une ou deux fois dans une vie déclarer un objet a 1000 euros tombés sans faire expres , excuse , mais tu fais pas un peu ta vierge effarouchée  ?

Et puis l'assurance civile est faites pour ça , parce que ce sont des choses qui arrivent vraiment dans la vie , un enfant qui jette tes lunettes du balcon , ou fait tomber un ordi ,
*c'est en aucun cas une arnaque à l'assurance *, qui je le rapel est interdit sur le forum comme tout autre magouille .


Alors pour l'anecdote , une amie buvait un thé en terrase et son mac a renversé le thé sur le macbook neu , apres rachat et montage du dossier elle c'est fait remboursé 90% du nouveau mac .... ça été dur , et un peu long mais une assurance est faites pour ça et c'est pour ça qu'on paye si cher tout les mois ....


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Mars 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Si tu prenais ton temps, t'aurais sans doute lu plus haut.



J' ai lu avant meme de poster . Mais ton affirmation et ton entêtement m'ont obligé à répondre.


----------



## boddy (20 Mars 2012)

Une autre piste.
En France (au Canada, je sais pas... ), si tes parents ont acheté le Mac avec une CB type Gold, il y a une garantie pour ce genre d'accident. Il me semble qu'elle est limitée dans le temps après l'achat. Ça vaut peut être le coup de se renseigner.


----------



## pimousse42 (20 Mars 2012)

> En France (au Canada, je sais pas... ), si tes parents ont acheté le Mac avec une CB type Gold, il y a une garantie pour ce genre d'accident. Il me semble qu'elle est limitée dans le temps après l'achat. Ça vaut peut être le coup de se renseigner.



Regarde du coté de ta carte bleu.
Sur certaine carte il y a une assurance sur la casse informatique.

Pour les assurances, il s'agit de la responsabilité civil, elle prend en charge les dommages causé à un tiers. Ce tiers ne peut être toi même et ne peut être de la même famille.


----------



## rxxx (20 Mars 2012)

pimousse42 a dit:


> Regarde du coté de ta carte bleu.
> Sur certaine carte il y a une assurance sur la casse informatique.
> 
> Pour les assurances, il s'agit de la responsabilité civil, elle prend en charge les dommages causé à un tiers. Ce tiers ne peut être toi même et ne peut être de la même famille.



je suis pas sur mais je crois avoir payé par cheque, si je me rappel bien... je vais aller faire un tour à l'apple store dans tous les cas pour voir ce que çà donne. et quand je rentrerais en france je verrai avec l'assurance habitation parce que sinon je ne vois pas trop pour demander à qq1 qui n'est pas de ma famille de lui faire prendre en charges ma connerie par son assurance. merci bcp pour votre aide.


----------



## Ares1511 (21 Mars 2012)

Pour ce qui est de la validité de l'applecare malgré la chute en cas de panne tierce (genre USB qui lâche etc etc...), il n'y aura pas de problème, ton APC sera valide.
Après, si t'as des soucis au niveau de l'écran genre deux trois pixels défectueux du côté où est tombé l'ordo, il y a moyen qu'ils soient un peu pénibles, mais même pas sûre.

Ne t'inquiète pas en cas d'autres réparations.


----------



## boddy (21 Mars 2012)

Ares1511 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la validité de l'applecare malgré la chute en cas de panne tierce (genre USB qui lâche etc etc...), il n'y aura pas de problème, ton APC sera valide.
> Après, si t'as des soucis au niveau de l'écran genre deux trois pixels défectueux du côté où est tombé l'ordo, il y a moyen qu'ils soient un peu pénibles, mais même pas sûre.
> 
> Ne t'inquiète pas en cas d'autres réparations.



Tout le monde sait ça, les vendeurs et les techniciens Apple sont tous aveugles et d'une naïveté sans pareil 


:mouais:


----------



## rxxx (21 Mars 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Tout le monde sait ça, les vendeurs et les techniciens Apple sont tous aveugles et d'une naïveté sans pareil
> 
> 
> :mouais:




j'ai un problème avec mon port de carte SD, c'est à l'opposé totale, donc je croise les doigts. et pour mon problème du bouton power, je verrai si c'est possible alors.


----------



## popov002 (23 Mars 2012)

macbook sous apple care endommagé apres un choc il y a 1 an, choc bien visible. je reviens de l'apple store apres un souci d'ecran noir > pb hardware > 800 > prise en charge par l'apple care


----------



## C@cTuS (24 Mars 2012)

popov002 a dit:


> macbook sous apple care endommagé apres un choc il y a 1 an, choc bien visible. je reviens de l'apple store apres un souci d'ecran noir > pb hardware > 800 > prise en charge par l'apple care



oui mais surement pas la pièce endommagée par le choc qui a été changée ... c' est bien ce qu on dit . Si tu as un choc sur l'écran , pas d echange de l' écran .  Par contre, l' Apple Store ayant plus de droit que tout autre centre , il arrive que de temps en temps il echange gratuitement des iphones vitre cassées ou autre .


----------



## MiTh (24 Mars 2012)

Fais marcher la responsabilité civil ! Garantie que ça marche.

Exemple : Un bon matin du mois de janvier j'échappe un pichet à eau sur ma plaque vitro-céramique qui a pris un pète magistral ! Déjà je suis locataire donc ça me fait doublement chié. Ce que j'ai fait ? J'ai demandé à un ami de faire marcher sa responsabilité civil. En gros il a appelé son assurance en disant qu'il était venu chez moi et qu'il avait cassé ma plaque de cuisson, donc il a fait sa petite déclaration comme quoi il était responsable. De mon côté j'ai du fournir une facture de la plaque (devis de réparation) à l'assurance de mon ami, et le tour est joué, plaque neuve et pas un centime déboursé.

Donc tu peux le faire aussi avec ton ordinateur si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Et si tu culpabilise pour l'abus à l'égard de ton assureur et de ce lui de ton ami, regarde le bilan annuel ainsi que les bénéfices engendraient par les agences, garanties que tu ne verseras pas de larme.

à plus


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Alors pour l'anecdote , une amie buvait un thé en terrase et *son mac* a renversé le thé sur le macbook neu , apres rachat et montage du dossier elle c'est fait remboursé 90% du nouveau mac .... ça été dur , et un peu long mais une assurance est faites pour ça et c'est pour ça qu'on paye si cher tout les mois ....



C'est une prostituée ? :rateau:

Ceci étant, une de nos assurances (familiale de mémoire) couvre ce genre de problème. Il faut donc vérifier dans les documents.




boddy a dit:


> Une autre piste.
> En France (au Canada, je sais pas... ), si tes parents ont acheté le Mac avec une CB type Gold, il y a une garantie pour ce genre d'accident. Il me semble qu'elle est limitée dans le temps après l'achat. Ça vaut peut être le coup de se renseigner.



Un mois maximum.


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2012)

Par ailleurs, c'est cadu*c*. Sauf à considérer que Apple Care est au féminin.


----------



## boddy (26 Mars 2012)

Personne ? a dit:


> Et si tu culpabilise pour l'abus à l'égard de ton assureur et de ce lui de ton ami, regarde le bilan annuel ainsi que les bénéfices engendraient par les agences, garanties que tu ne verseras pas de larme.



Des larmes, toi, moi et tous les assurés ont en versera encore et encore à chaque échéance de nos assurances tant que des gens malhonnêtes feront de fausses déclarations


----------



## MiTh (27 Mars 2012)

Escroquerie ou pas, les assureurs ne sassiéront pas sur les milliards d'euros 
En admettant qu'il n'y ai plus aucune fausse déclaration, les prix resteront inchangés 

C'est exactement ce qu'il s'est passé pour les opérateurs mobiles. L'état avait baissé la TVA pour que les opérateurs baissent leur prix, tu crois qu'ils l'ont fait ? NON, ils ont conservé les même prix en s'en mettant plein les poches encore plus que d'habitude.

Les assureurs sont les deniers à plaindre !


----------

